# VW Routan Lamin-x Yellow Fog Cover Review



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Fog lights are typically low and susceptible to damage from rocks (i.e. chipping of the glass). 

I've always bought Lamin-x fog light covers and it keeps my fogs from cracking/chipping. I decided to buy these on my VW Routan 2011 as well. I opted for the yellow film. 

If you do order, please always put in the notes, "high-heat film". This prevents any burn-in from the fogs. But there is always a warranty and you take a picture and they send you new ones -- so not really a big deal. Either way, I've never had a burned lamin-x film and think these are great quality and perfect fit/cut. 

Direct link: 
http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Routan-09-Fog-Light-Covers-p/vw125.htm 

Other films (I don't think the headlight/fog light covers are necessary, but you can always purchase if you want): 
http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Routan-s/989.htm 

Anyway, the fog lights are I believe a Philips 2504/PSX24W bulb, or 900 lumens at 12V 24 watts, 3100K, 1500 hours lifetime -- in short, not really that bright. 

I might put some cree LED's in there when the OEM burn out. 

Fogs to me are not to help see in fog/rain -- but to be seen. The wavelength of yellow makes it easier for other drivers to see you, which I feel is a misconception of what "fog lights" really are for.


----------

